# Blasc Fehler



## Jdam (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
vor 2 tagen startete ich den PC und wurde mit folgender Feglermeldung überrascht: "

Invalid XML Element: Erroneus end of tag, expecting </RSSFeed> but </> found

Wenn ich auf das Symbol in der taskleiste rechts klicke und dann aktuelle News, Spiel starten oder Aktionen klicke passiert gar nichts. Bei Neue Version suchen kommt folgender Fehler: "ist kein gültiger Integerwert, bei Einstellungen: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0054251F in Modul 'BLASC.exe. Lesen von Adresse 00000057.
Deinstallation und neuinstallation haben auch nichts gebracht.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie es zu diesem Fehler kam, er war auf einmal beim Starten da, ohne das ich irgendwelche Einstellungen verändert habe. Vielleicht gibt es ja eine Lösung.

Mfg


----------



## Bellringer (3. Mai 2007)

same Problem


----------



## TarantinoBrother (13. Juni 2007)

hab das problem auch... zumindest ein ähnliches.. bei mir kommen schon Fehler bei der Installation von Blasc. Und zwar genau nach dem ich meine Accountdaten eingegeben habe und keinen Proxy server bestätigt habe
Folgende 3 Fehlermedungen sind aufgetreten.. ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.



---------------------------3 FEHLER: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 6601E25C in Moduk 'wblind.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 00000020------------------------------------


BLASC ERROR: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00540E6E in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000018


BLASC ERROR: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 00546EA3 in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000010


jedes mal wenn ich auf weiter klicke kommen die selben 3 Fehler


----------



## Wolle0rism (15. Juni 2007)

TarantinoBrother schrieb:


> --------------------------3 FEHLER: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 6601E25C in Moduk 'wblind.dll'. Lesen von Adresse 00000020------------------------------------


Deaktiviere Mal WindowBlinds und versuch es nochmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TarantinoBrother (17. Juni 2007)

hm.. funktionier..  da hätte ich wohl auch drauf kommen können?..
könnt ihr das in der nächsten version bitte beheben.. . ich mag mein window blinds


----------



## Sulpicia (23. Juni 2007)

Jdam schrieb:


> Invalid XML Element: Erroneus end of tag, expecting </RSSFeed> but </> found
> 
> Wenn ich auf das Symbol in der taskleiste rechts klicke und dann aktuelle News, Spiel starten oder Aktionen klicke passiert gar nichts. Bei Neue Version suchen kommt folgender Fehler: "ist kein gültiger Integerwert, bei Einstellungen: Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0054251F in Modul 'BLASC.exe. Lesen von Adresse 00000057.



Habe leider immer noch dieses Problem. Benutze Windows Vista, könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2007)

Sulpicia schrieb:


> Habe leider immer noch dieses Problem. Benutze Windows Vista, könnte es daran liegen?




Gute Frage - ich werde regnor am Montag darauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Sulpicia (2. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gute Frage - ich werde regnor am Montag darauf aufmerksam machen.



Und? Gibts schon was neues?


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2007)

Sulpicia schrieb:


> Und? Gibts schon was neues?



Nein.


----------



## Anachornerzu (15. November 2007)

/push 

Wurde das Windowblinds Problem schon irgendwie gefixt ?
Hab jetzt lange Zeit kein Blasc mehr angehabt.

Mfg

Anachornerzu


----------



## Tobi666 (1. April 2008)

*push*

...bestehen Chancen, dass das Windowblinds Problem noch gelöst wird? 

Ich hab Blasc mal den Start mit Windows (XP Home) erlaubt und bekomme jetzt halt bei jedem Windows Start auch die Schutzverletzung mit der wblind.dll


----------

